# [Sammelthread] Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 (rev. 1.0)



## CoNtAcT (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle,

hier möchte ich einen Thread öffnen, in dem alle User über das obengenannte Mainboard diskutieren und Erfahrungen austauschen können.


Hier eine Fotostrecke:

Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiteres Zubehör:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beschreibungen, praktische SATA Kabel mit Verriegelung, Blende, Treiber cd und IDE Kabel.

Hier steckt die Northbridge drunter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


North Bridge: AMD 790FX

Hier die Southbridge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


South Bridge: AMD SB750

CPU Sockel und Speicherbänke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unterstützte Prozessoren:
CPU Supportlist
Unterstützte Speichermodule:
4 x 1.5V DDR3 Speicher bis 16 GB 
Dual channel memory architecture 
Support für DDR3 1866(OC/1333/1066 MHz Speichermodule
Support for ECC memory modules 
Liste zum download ganz unten!

SATA Anschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die blauen Steckplätze:
6 x SATA 3Gb/s Anbindung 
SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID5, RAID 10 und JBOD 
Die zwei weißen:
2 x SATA 6Gb/s Anbindung
SATA RAID 0 and RAID 1

praktische "taster":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCI slot's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 x PCI Express x16 slots, crossfire X support für 2x16 lanes (PCIEX16 1 und PCIEX16 2)
1 x PCI Express x16 slot, bei 3 Grafikkarten @ x8 (PCIEX16 1, PCIEX16 2 und PCIEX8, PCI Express 2.0 standard) 
1 x PCI Express x1 slots 
3 x PCI slots 

Anschlüsse an der Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1 x PS/2 Tastatur
1 x PS/2 Maus 
1 x optical S/PDIF Out Anschluss 
1 x coaxial S/PDIF out Anschluss 
2 x IEEE 1394a port 
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports 
2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports 
2 x eSATA/USB Combo connectors 
2 x RJ-45 port 
6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone) 
2 x eSATA 3Gb/s connectors (eSATA/USB Comobo) bis zu 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices 
Unterstützt SATA RAID 0, RAID 1 and JBOD

Bilder, die für sich sprechen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch die Hersteller Treiber Seite: Treiber

Biosversionen:
mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f1.exe
mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f2.exe
mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f3d.exe
mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f3f.exe
http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=BIOS&FileID=16101mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f3i.exe

-->>Das F2 ist nicht zu Empfehlen, wenn die Option ACC auf All Cores gestellt wird, stimmen die Multiplikatoren der CPU, der CPU-NB und des HT-Taktes nicht mehr mit den in dem bios eingestellten Werten überein.

Bitte alle Treiber und sonstigen Downloads vor der Installation mit der Eigenen Hardware überprüfen, das es zu keiner Inkompatibilität kommt.
Irrtümer sind vorbehalten und diese werde ich gerne in diesem ersten Post abändern.

Viel Spaß in diesem Thread.


----------



## kenji_91 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 (rev. 1.0)*

was ist der unterschied zu dem mobo ohne A o.O?


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 (rev. 1.0)*

NEIN,  falsches Unterforum, bitte verschieben! Bitte hier rein:*Overclocking: Mainboards und Speicher*
Der größte Unterschied zu dem Gigabyte GA-MA790 FXT UD5P ist der 3. PCI Express slot und die verbesserte Speicherkompatibilität.
Edit: die Kinderkrankheiten sind auch restlos weg!
Ein klasse board.


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. Februar 2010)

So läuft mein systhem jetzt stabil. Gegenüber dem Gigabyte UD5P ist bei dem UD5 eine Leichtigkeit den ram über 800 MHz FSB zu bekommen!

Edit:Bilderupdate!


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. März 2010)

Ich kann dieses Board auch sehr empfehlen.
Es verträgt sich bestens mit den G-Skill Ripjaws CL7 1333.
Auch sind die OC-Funktionen sehr umfangreich.
Ich habe meinen Phenom II 965 bei 1,55 bei 4GHZ stabil.


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. März 2010)

Gratulation zu deiner CPU und zu deinem board.
Bei dem Nachfolger des GA-MA 790FXT-UD5P, nämlich unserem board, hat Gigabyte alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. März 2010)

Ist dir eigentlich schonmal etwas negatives aufgefallen?
Bei wieviel Spannung bekommst du die 4ghz stabiel?
Bei mir sind die 4 ghz bei 1,55Volt stabil was ein wenig hoch ist wie ich finde.
Ich habe mal einen Athlon II 425 X3 @X4 getestet mit Bios F2. Ist alles gut gegangen nur übertakten ist kaum möglich @ X4

EDIT: Was waren denn die Kinderkrankheiten?


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. März 2010)

Mein 955er BE C2 läuft sogar nur mit 1,575V @ 4,0 GHz stabil. 

Kinderkrankheiten waren:
- kein wirklicher 1600 DDR3 support (hatte Speicher aus der supportet Liste von Gigabyte, waren aber nur 1333 MHz drin)
- Referenztakt im bios gefixed und im Windows hattest dann 201,4 MHz
- Raid Einstellungen, allgemein, meistens hat das board mein Raid 0 nicht erkannt, obwohl ich dieses während der Installation von Windows auch benützt habe.
- CPU multi höher als 23, endete meist mit Abstürze, da der Wert dann wirklich 25 war.

Das sollten alle gewesen sein.
Trotzdem war auch dieses board spitze!


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. März 2010)

Du könntest oben in den Startpost diese Wasserkühler noch irgendwie einbeziehen...die passen nämlich auf das Board.


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht, die sehen ja super aus. Das muss ich mir ja fast überlegen, ob ich mir diese zulege!


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2010)

Leider aber sehr teuer...


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. März 2010)

Ja, 110 € sind schon sehr viel. Mann kann sich aber die 35 € für dei SB sparen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. März 2010)

Warum?
Gibts da ne günstigere Alternative?


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. März 2010)

Nein, aber du kannst die Kühler auch einzeln bestellen!


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. April 2010)

Hier mal was neues vom board:  *CoNtAcT bencht 955BE @ Ln²**
*


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. April 2010)

Update, biosdatei: mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f3d.exe wurde hinzugefügt!


----------



## Photobetrachter (18. April 2010)

Tach 

Ich hab auch das Board noch mit dem F2 Update weil ich auf BETA- Versionen nich so stehe. 
Meinen Phenom II 965  habe bei 1,400V 3,82 GHz Stabil.

Die Temps der 4 Kerne kommen nicht über 45°C.


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. April 2010)

Super Wert, für meinem 955BE brauche ich bereits 1,408V um die 3,8 GHz stabil zu fahren. 
Was super ist, für einen SuperPi run habe ich die maximale Übertakung in diesem Falle, keine weitere Spannungserhöhung verschafft meinem Prozzi einen Vorteil:

Edit: Das neue bios ist super, ich glaube aber, das demnächst wieder ein neues bios kommen wird, wegen den neuen 4 Kernern.


----------



## Q4teX (19. April 2010)

Zwei kurze Fragen: Ein Kollege von mir hat sich das UD5P mit AM3-Sockel vor einem Jahr etwa zugelegt und musste damals ein BIOS Update (auf F2) erst drauf installieren, damit neue CPUs (damals Phenom 955) darauf laufen.

Die Frage ist, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen UD5P und UD5? Ist das nur ein neues BIOS oder wurde auch etwas an der Hardware geändert, weil der Preis ist ja um ca 20-30 Euro gestiegen...

Die zweite Frage ist, gibt es noch von einem anderen Hersteller ein AM3-Board mit der Ausstattung bezüglich Firewire, SATA 6GB und PCI Express? 
Weil soweit ich weiß sind vergleichbare Boards von DFI oder ASUS nur mit 8xPCIExpress und/oder haben dann meist diese bescheuerten PCIE 1x Anschluesse mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann. So wie ich das sehe gibt es nämlich im Augenblick gar keine wirkliche Alternative zum UD5, wenn jemand meine Anforderungen an ein Board stellt.


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. April 2010)

Es gibt anscheinend nur einen offiziellen Punkt als Unterschied, so weit ich weiß zwischen den beiden boards und das sind die USB 3.0 und SATA 3.0 Anschlüsse. 
Ich hatte auch das UD5P, bei dem board hatte ich immer Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Speicher. alles über 1400 MHz wären nicht stabil.


----------



## CoNtAcT (1. Mai 2010)

Update: neues bios ->mb_bios_ga-790fxta-ud5_f3f.exe


----------



## Alexthemafioso (1. Juni 2010)

hi habe dieses Board und Habe nun OCz speicher mit 1,7 V und das Board startet nicht , also es fiept nur und Macht sonst nichts. Liegt das am ram ? Sollte ich niicht mindestens ins Bios kommen ?

edit: Habe doch das *Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P*


----------



## CoNtAcT (2. Juni 2010)

Probiers doch mal mit nur einem Riegel evtl. ist einer defekt?


----------



## dennis1213 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch dieses Board wovon ich wirklich begeistert bin nur hab ich ein Problem. Er setzt bei meinem X4 955 den Vcore auf 1,4 Standart was etwas zu hoch ist für den normalen Betrieb und einfach nur mehr Abwärme erzeugt. Im Bios habe ich schon den Vcore veringert auf 3,25 er übernimmt es nur nicht im Windows Betrieb und zeigt mir immernoch 1,4v an (Problem hat sich vorhin gegesen hab einfach nen neuen bios draufgespielt)


----------



## CoNtAcT (19. Juli 2010)

Das hilft meistens in solch einem Fall, wäre auch mein erster Tipp gewesen!
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal das neue bios aufspielen und testen.
Falls jemand eine biosdatei braucht, im Startpost sind alle biosdatein vorhanden.


----------



## CoNtAcT (21. Juli 2010)

Die Biosdateien im Startpost sind aktualisiert und die Datei ist einwandfrei bzw. ohne Fehler.


----------



## dennis1213 (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen mit dem Bios läuft das Board echt gut kann nix negatives sagen  und das oc is auch besser geworden


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Juli 2010)

Ja, kann ich auch nur beführworten. Mein neuer 1055T läuft super, nur einen passenden Ram brauche ich noch, welchen prozzi hast du?


----------



## dennis1213 (24. Juli 2010)

Den guten x4 955 einfach toll da teil . nd welchen Ram ich dir raten kann ist der von A-Data cl9 gamig series für knappe 100€ bei HOH ist echt toll der Ram. Ist zwar nur ddr3 1333 ist aber ok auch vom Aussehen find ich.


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Juli 2010)

Danke, nur leider schaue ich mich gerade nach diesen Ram hier um 	 G.Skill 4GB KIT PC3-18400 DDR3-2300 CL8 Perfect St  
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Setup:


----------



## dennis1213 (24. Juli 2010)

Hamma das Board hat echt schon was drauf. Sag ma um wieviel isen das jetzt schnnel als meiner im Standartgebrauch?


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. Juli 2010)

50 % nur mit ner ordentlichen WaKü!
Die Einstellungen im bios sind der Hammer und "macken" hats nicht wirklich.


----------



## dennis1213 (24. Juli 2010)

Welche Einstellungen sollte man im Bios den eig verändern außer vcore? Ich hab da keinen richtigen Plan da ich bis jetzt nur Intel und nen ganz anderes Board habe.


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. Juli 2010)

ICh machen morgen fürh mal Foto's vom bios.


----------



## dennis1213 (26. Juli 2010)

thx das wäre geil


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Juli 2010)

Bin grad wieder am testen, so ists die ganze Nacht durchgelaufen...


----------



## dennis1213 (26. Juli 2010)

Das sieht gut aus - Dann werde ich heute abend mal wieder nen oc versuch probieren.


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. Juli 2010)

Dann viel Spaß, wenn du Probleme bekommst, schreib einfach hier. Ab ca. 24:00 Uhr werde ich wieder hier sein.


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. Juli 2010)

Hast du bereits Ergebnisse?
Ich habe eins:@WaKü


----------



## dennis1213 (27. Juli 2010)

Ne noch nicht ich bin noch am probieren mit dem amd overrive tool


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gibts mal wieder was neues. Habe meinen Prozzi heute morgen mal mit meiner Wasserkühlung gequalt...
Vali


----------



## admnino (6. September 2010)

Hi,

also ich würde gerne zwei 500 wd platten am Marvell kontroler laufen lassen, und zwer im ahci Modus.
Klappt aber nicht.
Also im Bios sata3 auf ahci gestellt. Eins drunter das Raid aray configuriert (0). Speichern und raus.
Neuinstallation.
Win7 64 Bootet/ Installieren/ Benuzerdefiniert (Datenträger 0 wird angezeigt) / Treiber Laden (usb)/ aktuallisieren= Win kann nicht Installiert werden.
?
Mach schon seit zwei Wochen rum. Niemand sonst Scheint die probleme zu haben.
Über hielfer währe ich sehr froh.


----------



## admnino (7. September 2010)

Kann mir niemand helfen?

Hier nochmal etwas genauer:

AMD Phenom 2 x4 965
nVidia GeForce 250 gts
Ga-790FXTA-ud5
Win 7 64
A.S. Kingston Hyperx

Ich möchte ein Raid arrey mit hielfe der Marvell console im ahci modus einrichten. Sata3:enabelt/modus:ahci/Gsataraidconfig: HBA0:marvell0/config:
PD0:WDC WD 5000AAKS
PD8:WDC WD 5000AAKS
Gleiche firmware
Raid0/64kb/1G/yes/next/Speichern
standartCmos überprüfen:IDEcannel 4 Marvell 0 OK
Neustart/f12/boot cd/win installieren/Benutzerdefiniert/Nicht zugewiesener Speicherplazauf datenträger 0 931,0gb/treiber laden/durchsuchen/ wechseldaten.(usb)/NoDVR(so ähnlich)/Marvell/console/OK
Marvell 91xx ConfigDevice(c:/NoDrv/console/mv91cons.inf)
Install
So, ab hier gibt es verschiedene szenarien.
1.Kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden.
2.Wird Installiert bricht aber- während win die daten zusammensucht, ab.
3.Wird installiert. In win aber als externes laufwerk xy erkannt. Bei neustart wird die bootpriorety geändert. Kein Speed. Nach zwei Tagen Systemabsturz.
4.Wird korrekt installiert. Wird erkannt. Leistungsindexprüfung, Systemabsturz.


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. September 2010)

Sry, leider kann ich dir hierzu nicht weiterhelfen. Ich selber hatte Raid 0 immer auf den SATA 2 Steckplätze installiert. Das funzte einwandfrei......


----------



## admnino (10. September 2010)

Habe mich mittlerweile an den GA Support gewand.
Die Antwort war simpel.
Mode auf IDE und ohne irgend welchem preinstall.
Wollte aber unbedingt Ahci, welches laut anleitung auch hätte funktioniren müssen.
Naja, ist jetzt auch egal. Trozdem ist die gefühlte leistung Schlech.
Und laut Win Leistungsindex nur marginal besser als mit ner Normale Festplatte ohne Raid0

Welchen Bench würded Ihr empfelen?
Versuche mich grad mit Sandra anzufreunden.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht HD Tach oder so ähnlich.


----------



## RAVENXS1981 (25. November 2010)

Hallo Miteinander! Habe mir heute DDR3-2000 von CORSAIR mit der Modellnr. CMT4GX3M2A2000C8 zugelegt. Da ich seit 1987 nen PC besitze und dadurch auch schon viel Wissen angeeignet habe muss ich aber nun leider passen! Ich besitze auch das oben genannte Board (Siehe hier: sysProfile: ID: 136272 - RAVENXS1981) seit langer Zeit. Ist einfach ein Top Board! Leider habe ich in Sachen RAM Latenzen und Settings mal gar keinen Plan... ^^ Referenz sind ja CL8-9-8-24 2T. Vom Support bekam ich eine unzureichende Antwort auf meine Fragen. Daher frage ich nun Euch ob jemand weiß wie ich die 2X2 GB DDR3-2000 stabil auf eben jenen 2000 Mhz ans rennen bekomme. Bis 1800 Mhz geht es sehr stabil zu. Darüber bootet der PC während Win 7 einfach mal neu oder Programme + Games frieren ein und ich lande aufm Desk. Da ich nicht weiß ob das SPD in der Lage ist die Rams ordentlich zu setten (Da ja nur MAX 1600 Mhz ohne FSB Anhebung usw möglich sind), möchte ich halt Wissen ob man an den Settings unter den berühmten Ziffern etwas ändern muss?
Beginnt mit Bank 0 = 90ns, Bank 2 = 110ns usw. . Thx in Forward! Sven


----------



## CoNtAcT (27. November 2010)

Auf welche  Slots hast du die zwei Riegel?
In der Beschreibung steht, die zwei Slots 3 und 4 sollten bei mehr als 1600 MHz verwendet werden. 
Bei mir komme ich mit den ersten beiden slots auf max 1650 MHz stabil und auf den letzten zwei habe ich jetzt 1760 MHz cl 7 stabil.


----------



## Nepster (15. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen wo ich die Treiber DVD downloaden kann?

Oder kann jemand seine Treiber DVD mit Z.B. Power iso kopieren und z.b als iso hochladen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## MircoGT (30. Dezember 2010)

Servus also bei euch gehts ja rund ohne Ende 

hab das Board auch erst 2 Tage zum Schnäppchen da angeblich Bios defekt sein sollte aber dem war nicht hab jetzt nen 955 BE C3 und 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL8 das ganze aktuelle noch mit ner 6600GT da meine 9800GT OC EVGA nur unter Wasser läuft und Aquatuning nicht nach kommt mit den Kühlern 

hatte vorher ein DFI LanParty NF-4 Ultra-D mit nem Opti170@3,0GHz Wasser und nen 3700+ E4 @3,0GHz Luft

bin von dem Board sehr überrascht was man alles einstellen kann denn das kannte ich bisher nur von DFI werde dann wenn endlich mal alles da ist auch von meinen Versuchen berichten

zZ läuft er mit dem Boxed Kühler und 3,6Ghz stabil


sobald ich an der FSB Schraube drehe piept das Teil hier alles zusammen hat jemand nen Tip? wollt schon mal am RAM spielen


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Januar 2011)

Im Punkto Ram ist das board ziemlich zickig. Am besten spielst du mit denTeilern und deinem FSB rum.......


----------



## MircoGT (6. Januar 2011)

hab die RAMs aktuell in den weißen Steckplätzen vom Speed her reicht es ja aber ihr wisst ja einmal Overclocker immer Overcklocker 

mein 955er läuft aktuell mit 1,5V bei 4x4,0 und nem 20er Multi 4,2 macht er leider nicht stabil mit 1,5V dafür habe ich um die 30°C Idle und um die 45°C Vollast mit Prime nach 8Std bei de Kernen 

muss sagen   Board

vor allem habe ich meins als defekt gekauft weil der Vorbesitzer das Bios geflasht hat und danach ging es nicht mehr ich hab dann einfach mal den COMS Taster gedrückt und es ging


----------



## CoNtAcT (9. Januar 2011)

Ha, super.. Mein board läuft gerade mit einem 560BE @ 4,0 GHz auf vier Kerne stabil.
Ich bin auch voll zufrieden.


----------



## MircoGT (24. Januar 2011)

so liebe Gemeinde da nun auch auf meinem Brett SLI läuft versuche ich nun noch den letzten Rest heraus zu holen  

hab erst mal die Speicher Timings richtig eingestellt wie ich sie mit Everest ausgelesen habe und geht direkt mal besser

Board 11-11-11-29
Speicher 8-8-8-24

allerdings habe ich festgestellt das man im deutschen Handbuch irgendwie den Teil vergessen hat mit dem ganzen Bios Spaß  absolutes NoGo

naja egal Everest hilft  hab jetzt mal alles ausgelesen was mein Corsair alles kann bei 1,5V, wollt das auch fein einstellen doch passen die Bezeichnung nicht zu denen die ich im Bios finde 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und verraten welcher Wert an welche Stelle im Bios muss

Corsair Timings bei 800Mhz und 1,5V

RC 41
RFC 128
CR 2
RRD 6
WR 12
WTR 6
RTP 6

hab das Handbuch auf Englisch vor mir liegen und auch schon versucht über google was zu finden leider ohne Erfolg

sonst lieg ich beim 06er 3DMark knapp bei 20t Punkten


----------



## eichixpk (4. März 2011)

Habe alles durchgelesen  !!

Ich möchte 16GB Installieren.
Ram-Empfehlungen negativ bzw. nicht vorhanden.
Bord soll mit den neuesten BIOS und CPU betrieben werden ,,Black - Edition. 3,2GHZ"
OZR möglichkeiten erwünsch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Katzen-Papa


----------

